
Police say don't use *77 to block robocalls on phones, You'll reach 911 instead - Varcht
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/talkingtech/2019/02/07/77-how-dial-911-alternatives-mobile-without-calling-wrong-number/2806961002/
======
bad_charlotte
It's been few years since the first time I read about robocalls. I think
there's no way we can stop these spammers from bombarding us with those
robocalls. I just read an article that might be useful at
[https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-rob...](https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robocall-lawsuit-against-time-warner-cable/). However, it will
only work if you get the robocalls from legit businesses.

